# 2.1 setup for around 2k



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello gang it's your favorite neighborhood gaming mod come a calling for some advice on speaker and sub choices. The wife has banished me to the small (A.K.A closet







) room.....again, which is 968ft^3 of course I agreed to the move as long as I can get some new speakers, the current setup is going to live on a farm with a nice family.:bigsmile:

This setup will be used for 60% music and 40% movies/gaming I have looked at the reviews here and other places for towers, bookshelves, and subs also have read the recommendations that you guys have offered others but it's usually for rooms 2-4 times the size of mine. So I need a little help trying to find the right setup for this room any advice you guys can offer will be most appreciated.


Thank You

Tony


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tony,
I would consider Focal Bookshelves. If wanting to spend less, JBL has a killer Active Monitor that costs around $400 a pair as well. Last I checked, DMC-Electronics had some huge discounts on a upper end PSB Bookshelf whose Model eludes me. However, if I remember correctly, you greatly prefer purchasing locally. Just a thought, but the MartinLogan EM-ESL's do well in a relatively small Room provided you can place them at least 3 feet from the back wall.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello JJ and thanks

Two years ago when I first started putting the 5.1 together that was my preference but now I'm two years wiser.....I think:scratch: There are two PSB bookshelf models that has caught my attention the Imagine B and mini, what series in the Focal line should I consider.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If it was me, I would look for a used pair of Beryllium Bookshelves like the 1007BE's. Check these out: http://app.audiogon.com/listings/focal-electra-be-1007-classic-bookshelf-speakers-stan
They are absolutely beautiful and after listening to my brother's 1038BE's, I really think you will love them.

Another choice would be Thiels. Here is another fantastic Speaker: http://app.audiogon.com/listings/thiel-pcs-monitors-with-sound-anchor-stands

And then there is Dynaudio. I love their Esotec Soft Dome Tweeter. Here is an awesome Monitor: http://app.audiogon.com/listings/dynaudio-contour-s1-4-loudspeakers-rosewood--2
As there is no picture, here is what they look like: http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/dynaudio_contour_s14.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks JJ 

Those look nice but I would prefer new or B-Stock just in case anything goes wrong I'm still covered under warranty. I have looked at many speakers and the ones that have jump at me so far have been 

*Bookshelf*


Ascend Sierra-1
PSB Imagine B and mini
SVS MSB-02
Aperion Verus
These are on the shortlist so far but you did mention Focal is there one in the new line-up I should be looking at, I believe there's a dealer here in the area.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are a number of Focal Bookshelves that you can buy new for under 2k. It is just that the Beryllium Tweeter is so amazingly good that it might be worth looking for a local used listing for them. Speakers tend to be a pretty safe used purchase when you can audition them. I totally understand wanting a Warranty however.
Cheers,
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im considering building a new 5.1 system based on these.

http://www.martinlogan.com/motionSeries/models/bookshelf.php


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

They are nice but here's my question would my Denon be able to handle them since their spec says 5Ω nominal I'm assuming they that's the implication.


----------

